# My first litter



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

This is my (and the mothers) first litter


----------



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

1week old


----------



## MouseHeaven95 (Jun 17, 2015)

Such gorgeous babies!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

Awww healthy looking bubs


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

They are so pretty, I especially like the one with the stripe across his face


----------



## MnToe (Jun 21, 2015)

The black one? That's my favourite too. It's almost like dutch gone wrong haha


----------

